# San Francisco Show



## SlipperKing (Jul 10, 2018)

Anyone planning on attending the SF show? I have a need for getting plants from Bear and then shipped to me. PM me if you can help out.
Rick

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Jul 10, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Anyone planning on attending the SF show? I have a need for getting plants from Bear and then shipped to me. PM me if you can help out.
> Rick
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



it is interesting of what you mention, it must be the San Francisco Orchid in the Park show July 21 & 22 because the San Francisco exposition show is in February... 
I always wish to have plant from Hung Sheng too, is it Bear you mention Hung Sheng... ? I did not see Hung Sheng in the vendor's list


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 10, 2018)

Well Hien, Bear said SF show with these dates. So it must be the one and the same.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Jul 10, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Well Hien, Bear said SF show with these dates. So it must be the one and the same.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 I just email and inquiring Hung Sheng orchids , he said that his friend will bring the orchids from Taiwan , I wonder if that is Ten Shin Gardens , because Ten Shin gardens is on the list.
I wish some Slippertalk member in California could help , I would love to have a chance to acquire one of those nice hangianum crosses that Hung Sheng has on the list . Why don't they have a show like that in New Jersey !


----------

